# Lars Ulrich auditions for Dream Theater and James Labrie on American Idol



## SenorDingDong (Aug 4, 2011)

Lars Ulrich auditions for Dream Theater





James Labrie on American Idol






Yes I know it's fake, but I still laughed.


----------



## Koop (Aug 4, 2011)

I love the James Labrie one

"this is not your thing dawg..."


----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 5, 2011)

Koop said:


> I love the James Labrie one
> 
> "this is not your thing dawg..."



I love the way they put him in it while they are talking as well, it looks like he is so hurt but trying not to care.


----------

